# Should I consider Nimh batteries from an Epic??



## jaevans (Jul 28, 2007)

Greetings all,

An in-state conversion shop has a line on some pulled Nimh battery packs from Chrysler Epic EVs and is selling them to folks who are doing conversions. These are claimed to be SAFT NHE 10-100 12v batteries. Originally rated at about 1200 kwh, my source says that he has cycled these and gotten them up to about 1000 kwh. 

I have lots of questions on these since I am researching and considering these for a conversion, but here are the main ones:

1 - What kind of life could I expect from these batteries ?

2 - Can they effectively be cycled/rejuvenated ?

3 - How much would be reasonable to pay for one of these packs (the seller is asking $500 each) ?

4 - Has anyone located a source for these or similar SAFT Nimh batteries ?

Thanks,
John


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I use a lot of used stuff and I would really think about it before buying used batteries . I got 28 gel cells for free and thats why I'm using them . I just hate to see you wast your money . Maybe get a guarantee that they will hold a charge or something . And do you have a car now to use them in ? Old batteries may not wait till a conversion is done . good luck ...J.W.


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Really? 1000 kWH? That's very impressive! 

Never mind; I just found a brochure at http://www.movitrom.com/files_pdf/baterias/saft/NHE_en.pdf. He's probably looking at 1kWH. That's still impressive, but at $500 each, it's a lot of money! I need a 144V system, so I'd need 12 batteries, or $6000. In the end, I'd have a 12kWH system. 

NiMH are supposed to have very long life if you pay very careful attention to their charging and discharging. If I recall correctly, Toyota made their Rav4-EV never charge above 80%, and never below 50%. Since most available chargers are designed for lead-acid batteries, you'll have to research an appropriate charge regimen, too.

I wouldn't go for it, myself.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Check out SAFT Batteries website:
http://www.saftbatteries.com/000-corporate/include-content/index_gb.html

They'll have the original spec sheets on the batteries.


----------



## JimFritzMI (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I would pass, just my personal opinion. I know you can get 4 new 3.2V 100Ah Lithium Ion cells from LionEV for $800. Now if they were willing to come down in price then I would consider it.

---
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jaevans (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks all - yes, not knowing how these packs have been treated is an issue for me for batteries that cost this much. Lead Acid batteries just won't give me the range I need since we basically live 20 minutes from anything in our rural setting.

thanks again, john


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

if you are willing to spend the money,lithium packs are what you are looking for.they are more expensive than lead(i think they are cheaper than what you were looking at though) but if you have a sizable budget for your project they are the way to go.you can check out some here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/welcome-cindy-zou-12147.html

hope this helps


----------



## jaevans (Jul 28, 2007)

My budget is not sizeable, but I have elbow room since Colorado has some great tax credit incentives for a conversion vehicle. Guess I need to do some serious calculations to determine what I need for my 83 Rabbit project. Sounds like LifePO4 packs are getting there. thanks much - john


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah,they're coming down fairly quickly,right now i can get 72v 100ah pack for $4850 delivered.i would like to see that down to about $3500 but a lot of people will have to buy at once to get them that cheap!


----------



## Da_Fish (Apr 28, 2008)

LifePO4 is about the only way I can see an electric vehicle becoming a reality for a useable car with a life expectancy long enough to compensate for the cost. Cost is really discouraging my build right now.


----------

